# New membership



## Eeeryy (5 mo ago)

Ok, i am new here, still trying to figure out how the forum works


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- there are admins on the site if you have issues, but you can ask here and folks will help you out.
What are you trying to figure out?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

If you hit the stack of lines at the top of your screen, it should take you to the broad categories and subjects you can read or write under.


----------

